

Ask HN: Please upvote good questions in comments - ntoshev

It's so sad to see a question to sit on 1 point of karma when it has sparked a good discussion with 4-5 replies, or just one reply that got 10+ points. Sure, karma doesn't matter, and yet it shapes what we do on a subconscious level. Upvote good questions, it will make HN a better site!
======
wccrawford
Sometimes, a bad question provokes good answers. I won't upvote bad questions,
no matter the result. I will, however, upvote the answers.

Good questions get upvoted on their own.

~~~
robg
If a bad question provokes good answers, then I don't see how it could have
been bad to begin with.

The contrast I think of is in a classroom. If a student asks an ignorant
question (is there another instance of "bad"?), isn't that a good thing? For
them and for the other students?

~~~
kd0amg
I've seen plenty of very informative posts which were essentially slapping
down a troll.

~~~
robg
That's an online phenomenon, right? How does that work in real life?

~~~
scott_s
It can happen in a classroom setting, where a class clown asks or makes a
comment intended for a laugh. Good teachers can flip them around and use them
as segues into meaningful discussion.

------
robg
What about a separate "question" thread?

e.g., ntoshev 10 minutes ago | discuss | question

I have a lot of trouble understanding the role of comments online where I
don't see them in real life. Questions, by contrast, are perhaps the earliest
form of social cognition. The two seem to represent entirely separate
information channels. Why not embrace the distinction?

~~~
jey
Seems like unnecessary complexity to me.

~~~
robg
My worry too, but comments are completely unbounded. Which complexity is
worse?

It's really no surprise that trolls run rampant in comment threads. Commenting
requires no social mores. By contrast, questions require consideration of
another. Sure, trolls can be silly in questions but there's almost no power in
dumb questions. A question is not only inherently social but brings humility
along for the discourse.

~~~
scott_s
I think "comments" is a misnomer. I think of it as "discussion," and questions
are a part of any discussion.

~~~
robg
I'm not sure I see the distinction. You and I could have a discussion for an
hour and I can walk away not sure of what transpired. It feels like something
has happened but the outcome is unbounded, sort of like comment threads.

By contrast, I could ask you a series of questions, even open-ended ones, and
it will be pretty clear what the takeaways are. I'll know clearly what you
think. And if not, I can always ask another question.

Are questions though really a part of any discussion? How often do we see the
"?" in threads here. It doesn't feel all that often and this is one of the
best places online for discussions.

Two helpful concepts here are "debate" and "interview". They're two very
different forms of communication, right?

~~~
scott_s
It's a soft distinction, one of implication. I think we have discussions here.
I think of "comments" as shouting in the ether, and that's usually not what we
do.

I disagree that the series of questions will necessarily result in a better
understanding. Any meaningful set of questions will involve two-way
communication for clarification, which quickly becomes what I call a
discussion. Debate and interview are different, but I think HN comment threads
are neither.

I frequently see questions in HN threads. I sometimes ask them.

------
JustinSeriously
I disgree.

If someone replied to a post with, "You're wrong and an idiot," but the
original poster replies with a reasoned defense, then I would certainly vote
down the first reply and vote up the second.

If someone is trolling with a dumb comment like, "Capitalism never works," but
then receives well-thought out replies as to why capitalism does in fact work
in this situation, then I would leave the original comment alone and vote up
the replies.

------
Mithrandir
I do agree with you, but shouldn't it be "unconscious"?

<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Subconscious>

[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Unconscious_m...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Unconscious_mind)

------
terryjsmith
I agree, with the disclaimer (as you pointed out) that it also has some good
discussion. I'm all for making sure the question is answered, but asking a
question in and of itself doesn't contribute much if the answer is simple.

------
ljf
similarly, on a side note here... but if you post an AskHN post wanting
feedback on your product and idea it would be great if you could also take
time to respond to those who bother to feed back for you. often I'm left
wondering if they've ever returned to pick up the fb that I and others have
taken time to write.

------
toast76
Karma (to me) is about making a contribution.

A question doesn't make a contribution, but the answers may.

~~~
alanthonyc
_"Karma (to me) is about making a contribution."_

\- absolutely true

 _"A question doesn't make a contribution, but the answers may._ "

\- absolutely false

Good questions are the root of many great conversations.

~~~
toast76
As can a bad hypothesis, or a bad question.

The "great conversation" is the part that creates the value. Not the parent.
My own point here has no value on its own other than the fact that it started
further discussion. It doesn't make my comment any more valuable in its own
right.

------
adnam
If all the trains at Clapham Junction were suddenly to cease to function,
would the people at the station ever reach their destination?

